# Piko Aunt Bea's Farmhouse (62221) color?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what the color of the Piko (#62221) Aunt Bea's Farmhouse is?

I looked in my Piko catalogs and an earlier one shows the 62221 in yellow. But a newer one shows the 62221 in a blue grey. Online searches show the same thing. Yellow or blue/grey.


So does the color depend on what year the model was built?

I have the very similar 622248 Grandpa's Farmhouse and this is a light purple/pinkish color (although it looks sort of grey in this photo):













I'd like to find a yellow version to add to our layout. Anyone know of a vendor that might still have a yellow version of #62221 Aunt Bea's Farmhouse?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased one new in 2004 and it was yellow. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one from Wholesale Trains about 6 months ago and it was yellow.

John


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Matt, love the house. Is this picture actually your lay out or just some remote location to get a picture? It looks like you could have dropped it at the intersection of two tire ruts and pined up a clothes line. The back of hone rut forms the hill behind the house and the other rut forms the front drive. Also I see lots of regular grass around that has to get tall and hard to trim by hand. Pleas don't take offense if it is your railroad it looks fantastic but I wold think the maintenance would be killer.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Wholesale trains is where I was going to get it from...so hopefully it will be yellow.



Randy, yes that is on our layout.

These photos show the same house and its location:


In this first one (and most recent) look between the red school house and the white church...that's the same purple/pink house just peeking out from behind. This is the most recent shot and shows the current configuration of the town. The photos below this first one are older and you'll see that some buildings, including the school and church, have been repositioned:











Here's an older view that also shows the location of that house:











Here is yet another photo showing the location of that house far in the background:










Yep maintenance is a "killer". Cutting the grass is one thing, but pine needles, sap, and pine cones are the real killers. The grass you see is all wild as plantings are super difficult to get to grow in our mountain environment. But the uniqueness and beauty of being in the Colorado mountains is totally worth it.



Normally I'd say to visit our layout website for more photos, but the link in my signature no longer works as our internet service provider just dropped customer websites...so I'm in the process of finding another free hosting site to redo our layout website.


----------

